# Bump or cyst like thing under skin between anal fin & be



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

One of my Acei's has what looks like a bump or a cyst under hes/her skin between the front of the anal fin and the belly and more to the right of its body.

I just noticed it this morning. THe fish acts normal and eats normal. Anyone know what this could be? Its kind of like a big pimple under the skin. It is very noticiable.

I also noticed that it doesnt school as much as the other ones and seems like the biggest one is singling out the one with the bump.

I dont really want to medicate the whole thank and it is a pain at just trying to get a specific fish out. Does this sound like something i can just ride out and hope it goes away, or do i need to take that fish out of the main tank.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

UPDATE

Ok well i got anxious and took the decoration out so i could catch the acei with the cyst. So i put him in the hospital tank with another acei who has a weird red thing on his anal fin and three yellow lab with skin problems. Now i got a real mess on my hands.

I am getting frustrated. I thought that aquariums would be a relaxing hobby but as of yet it is not.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry i was kind of worked up early about my fish, but everything is good now. I think i may be a little to OCD for fish. I analize them too much and think everytime they twitch something is wrong with them. ANyhow I am going to add some aquarium salt to the hospital tank and do water changes. I really do like this hobby and hopefully i will get all my fish well and together soon.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> I am getting frustrated. I thought that aquariums would be a relaxing hobby but as of yet it is not.


 :lol:

My tanks are very relaxing...And you're not going to find anyone who has OCD any worse than me!

How long has this tank been set up?

Any chance of a pic? Could the "bump" be a slightly swollen genital area? (Females will show this for a couple of days before spawning...)


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well the fish were all new. 6 aceis. The first one has this weird red string looking thing where his anal fin connects with his body. The other one's bump is not in the genital area it is more on the side of the stomach. Like if they had a rib right their it looked like it wa ssticking out. Even though after putting the fish in the hospital tank the swelling went down. I might of injured the fish when i was netting it. I am keeping them in the 20 gallon for a while to check them out. Sorry, i had a camera but it no longer works. I am going to go buy an inexpensive one soon.

I have 4 acei's in a 46 gallon bowfront. I was going to add some more fish for them but i am going to wait and make sure the acei's keep doing well. There final home will be in something from a 75-125.

There are alot of times aquariums are relaxing for me. I'll sit in front of the tank for an hour just watching them swim around. I also like testing water with the tubes and drops. Makes me feel like a scientist. Just sometimes i get frustrated. Without everyones help here i think all my fish would be dead. Maybe i should go back to goldfish in little bowls... :lol:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You'll be fine... :thumb:

Okay, don't think I'm nuts, and I sure don't think you are nuts...Is the "red string looking thing" coming out of the anus? Feces that isn't detaching??? Could it be a parasite?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I wish i had a camera but what it looks like is (this is going to sound odd) it looks like his anal fin came off and someone sowed it back on with blood red colored thread


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

And the thread is hanging down?

Or is the red line running along where the fin attaches to the body?

(I am so confused, can you tell? :lol: )


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

it is ok. i have never seen anything like it but the red line is running along where the fin attaches to the body on both sides


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's possible that he hung the fin on something, if I'm understanding you correctly, or got into a fight and almost had the fin torn off.

For now, I would do daily water changes on the tank (if possible) and add some Melafix and see if she heals up. Should you see any red streaks in the body, or white cottony growths in this area or elsewhere, you may need to go a different route.


----------

